# Can you guess the theme?



## skiprat (May 24, 2014)

This is my latest concoction....
See if you can figure out what I used as my inspiration and based the design on. :biggrin:
Not quite finished yet, just a nib to make and to fix in the gem:wink:

It is made with;
A length of titanium tube.
A chunk of aluminium
A section of clear PR
12 aluminium 'feathers'
An elm blank
A small piece of 'granite' soapstone

Not turning out as nice as I hoped, but fun to make. :biggrin:


----------



## Toni (May 24, 2014)

I must say I have no clue what you are doing but you are having fun:biggrin:thats all that matters.  Cant wait to see the finished pen!!


----------



## skiprat (May 24, 2014)

Hey stranger!! :biggrin: Haven't seen you here for a while Toni. All's well I hope.

Here's a link to the original. The USA isn't part of the Commonwealth Games - Glasgow 2014, so there's no reason that you would know about the Queen's Baton.

One of the amazing things about the original is that the titanium section is 'printed' almost.  Got to love the Scots:biggrin:


----------



## Toni (May 24, 2014)

Hey stranger back at you!! I have been so busy with the kids and work leaves me little time for computer time and play. How you been Rat?? Ever turn those dragon scales>??

Nope I know nothing about the commonwealth Games  or the Queens Baton, but I am sure if i was still living in Kiwi land I would know.  I will check out the link.

I do love the Scots!!


----------



## Constant Laubscher (May 24, 2014)

You are very creative Skip!


----------



## ashaw (May 24, 2014)

Nicely done Skip.  My one cousin used to be involved with the games.


----------



## duncsuss (May 24, 2014)

The first thing that came to my mind was a Stanley pump-action screwdriver my dad had in his toolkit (like this).

Both your pen and the Queen's Baton are much nicer though


----------



## plano_harry (May 24, 2014)

Wow, that is impressive.  Your machine setup is amazing.


----------



## Twissy (May 25, 2014)

Wow, just, wow!


----------



## BayouPenturner (May 25, 2014)

Nice, I can't imagine the talent one must have to create something like this.


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (May 25, 2014)

Can you guess the theme?

Someone with an over active mind, way toooo much time on their hands turning some scrap materials into a fantastic looking roller ball pen????:biggrin: 
Well done Skip
Kryn


----------



## walshjp17 (May 25, 2014)

Nothing short of brilliant!  Well done, sir.


----------



## workinforwood (May 26, 2014)

Pretty sure the queens baton died with the king, and i dont think he would have liked the idea of using a cutting wheel on it!


----------



## ldb2000 (May 31, 2014)

I must say Skip , your pen don't look anything like the Queens Baton :tongue::biggrin: 


But I really like it !!!!!   so much that if I ever get my shop back up and running I'm gonna have to steal some inspiration from it , I really like the feathers . 
All kidding aside , Great Pen Steve :good::good::good:
Oh by the way ....... Hi All . Still alive and looking in from time to time , just no time to play anymore :frown: retirement is just a few short years away ( or so I keep telling myself so I don't cry ) ....... much:crying:
The job keeps me busy and by the time I get home all I want to do is sleep .

I must say that I see that the kitless club has a number of new members and the pens that they are creating are fantastic but they seem to lack originality (just an observation , not a critique so please don't flame me) . I think that you have to take the talent that you are showing and add a little of who you are to the design , your creations should be an extension of who you are .
I always see the "I could never do that" comments to Steves work and you know what ? Your Right !!! you can't !!! As long as you say you can't , you won't . Don't be afraid to try new things . Sometimes ideas fail or don't work but if you keep trying you will eventually succeed , I'm quite sure that Steves "Fail" box is much bigger then his success box , I know mine was , but when you have that one success it feels soooooo good !!!!

Well time for me to turn back into a pumpkin . I'll check in from time to time when I can . 
Take care of yourselvs everyone , talk to you all soon .


----------



## skiprat (May 31, 2014)

Hey Butch, long-time-no-hear!!!!  Glad to see you are doing ok. Remember, all work and no play makes Butch a dull boy...:biggrin:
Please don't be so harsh on people, remember that the pens need to be sold and therefore they need to look like pens too.

Kinda like modern cars...its the ones that look massively different to the norm that are deemed ugly and don't sell.:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 1, 2014)

ldb2000 said:


> I must say Skip , your pen don't look anything like the Queens Baton :tongue::biggrin:
> 
> 
> But I really like it !!!!!   so much that if I ever get my shop back up and running I'm gonna have to steal some inspiration from it , I really like the feathers .
> ...


Good to hear from you Butch. I'm trying to make pens :biggrin:


----------

